# How much does a used darkroom sell for?



## heidimn2006 (May 12, 2012)

5 years ago my dad built me a complete black and white darkroom--custom cabinetry, sink,enlarger, timer/lighting system, tons of paper and chemicals.  And the honest truth is it was put into use no more then 7 times since.  Chemicals and paper were donated to a local high school a while back and now I am looking to sell everything else.  I have no idea what I should be asking for tho.  I am not looking for top dollar and if I sell everything at once would love to give a great deal but whats a great deal?  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ann (May 12, 2012)

It is going to depend on which enlarger and which lens, however, people are still putting this stuff out on the curb, so don't expect too much.

Someone called me yesterday about donating some darkroom equipment for the school, but we are up to our eyeballs with donated equipment.

For instance recently we sold a beseler 45 enlarger with lens, negative carrier, easel, timer, trays, and other odds and ends for $125, Retail value over $3000


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2012)

Depends if you actually get the "*room*" with the "darkroom"...if it comes with a house or office building wrapped around it, the price of a darkroom is often from apprx. $140,000 to upwards of 1 million dollars...

Now, for the STUFF THAT GOES IN a darkroom, they often turn up on Craigslist selling for $100 to $150 here, with EVERYTHING, *except* for the actual "room" and the "dark" parts...


----------

